# noch eine Problem - X 1.6.3  langsam - guter Rat?

## cmp

nach dem "erfolgreichen"  upgrade von x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 auf 1.6.3.901-r2

braucht mein X mehr oder weniger permanent bis zu 50% CPU. wenn ich z.B.in meinen xterms arbeite - 

es laggt beim tippen in der konsole. Zwischen zwei Terminals wechseln kostet 1.5sek cpu Zeit

Sollte ich zurück auf 1.5.3 mergen? es lief tadellos!

```
lspci | grep vga 

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
```

```
eselect opengl list

 Available OpenGL implementations:  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

Davon waren sicher einige auch schon vor dem Update da.

```

grep 'WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00000302 to 0x80000302

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS DLINE_COMPARE_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS DLINE_COMPARE_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 1536 pages failed

(WW) intel(0): Allocation error, framebuffer compression disabled

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 10 pages failed

(WW) intel(0): drmSetMaster failed: 2.6.29 or newer kernel required for multi-server DRI

(WW) intel(0): Chosen PLL clock of 66.6 Mhz more than 2% away from desired 65.0 Mhz

(WW) intel(0):   Hardware claims pipe A is on while software believes it is off
```

```
 grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)
```

auf X läuft xfce  4.6.1.

außerdem nutze ich

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

und DISTCC ( hatte keine Probleme die ich hierauf zurückführen könnte  ).

USE="X laptop alsa -nls ffmpeg oss jpeg png cups custom-cflags"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

LINGUAS="de"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userpriv usersandbox userfetch strict distlocks distcc"

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "Screen1"

#   Device     "Card1"

#   Monitor    "Monitor1"

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     1

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     4

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     8

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     15

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     16

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     24

#   EndSubSection

#EndSection

```

----------

## ScytheMan

```
(WW) intel(0): drmSetMaster failed: 2.6.29 or newer kernel required for multi-server DRI
```

was spuckt denn der befehl: 

```
uname -a 
```

aus

----------

## cmp

Hätte ich natürlich sofort angeben müssen.

Linux gentoo 2.6.28-hardened-r7 #1 SMP Thu Oct 8 20:34:39 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Ich hatte nie vor X mehreren Benutzern zugänglich zu machen. 

Habs auch bis jetzt nicht geschaft port 6000 tcp listening lahm zu legen.

----------

## ScytheMan

evtl. löst es dein problem auf hardened-sources-2.6.29 zu wechseln?

----------

## cmp

Habe gerade herausgefunden das das Problem *oft* auftaucht sobald ich etwas emerge.

Calculating dependencies.../

unabhängig ob ich abbreche oder zu Ende emerge. 

oder wenn ich Client_auf_Java Firefox Thunderbird starte nicht benutze und oder sogar schließe

es laggt hinterher. Wenn ich besagte 4 operationen durch führe laggt es immer. 

Habe versucht es mit verschiedenen Applikationen zu rekonstruieren Firefox alleine oder mit emerge ... usw..

Kann zusammenfassen das es laggt nachdem die CPU mehr zu tun hatte über 1-2 Minuten. 

Der RAM wird nur etwa 1/6 gefüllt.

Ich schließe somit den Kernel aus. Richtig?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Intel macht zur Zeit sehr viele Probleme, weil die ja Funktionen aus dem Treiber in den Kernel verlagern. Die alten Treiber werden nicht mehr gepflegt und die neuen sind noch nicht fertig. Solltest auf alle Fälle mal neuere Kernel ausprobieren.

----------

## boris64

 *cmp wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ich hatte nie vor X mehreren Benutzern zugänglich zu machen. 
> 
> Habs auch bis jetzt nicht geschaft port 6000 tcp listening lahm zu legen.

 

(?)Diese Funktion sollte eigentlich von Haus aus deaktiviert sein, siehe auch

```
grep nolisten /usr/bin/startx

defaultserverargs="-nolisten tcp -br"
```

Ich würde auch zu einem neueren Kernel raten, da passiert 

zur Zeit eine Menge bei Intel/AmdAti Grafikkarten (Stichwort: KMS).

Eventuell wäre es auch nicht verkehrt einen aktuellen(!) "Vanilla"-Kernel

zu testen (statt "Hardened-Sources").

----------

## cmp

```

gentoo linux # grep nolisten /usr/bin/startx 

defaultserverargs="-nolisten tcp -br"
```

ps aux | grep 15565

root     15565  1.9  1.1  25484 17316 tty7     Ss+  17:15   3:01 X :0

```
netstat -tulp

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 *:rsync                 *:*                     LISTEN     6307/rsync          

tcp        0      0 *:x11                   *:*                     LISTEN     15565/X             

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     27595/xinetd        

tcp        0      0 gentoo:ipp              *:*                     LISTEN     5744/cupsd          

udp        0      0 *:bootpc                *:*                                21242/dhcpcd        

udp        0      0 *:ipp                   *:*                                5744/cupsd 
```

Es hat aufgehört zu laggen. Also wird wohl eure These wahrscheinlich zutreffen. Ich probier ein neuen Kernel falles es wieder mal lagt. 

vielen Dank

----------

## cmp

Ich bin inzwischen zurück zu  1.5.3 gewechselt hab viele kernels durch probiert ohne erfolg.

seit dem ich 1.5.3 wieder habe läuft alles wie geritzt. Also wohl doch eher ein BUG? 

Nun zum Problem:

ich kann jetzt keine Videos mehr schauen.

(s)mplayer:

```
Starte Wiedergabe...

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 512 x 384 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

[PP] Verwende externe Postprocessing-Filter, max q = 6.

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist 1.33:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=1.3333

[swscaler @ 0x87dc320]No accelerated colorspace conversion found.

[swscaler @ 0x87dc320]using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb24 special converter

VO: [xv] 512x384 => 512x384 Planar YV12  [zoom]

X11 error: BadAccess during XSelectInput Call

X11 error: The 'ButtonPressMask' mask of specified window has probably already used by another appication (see man XSelectInput)

X11 error: MPlayer discards mouse control (reconfiguring)

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
```

System friert komplet ein hab es versucht mit ssh wieder zu beleben. :(

Ich glaube das ganz X abstürzt.

vergeblich versucht:

 emerge -1 x11-libs/libXv x11-libs/libX11 Smplayer Mplayer 

was soll ich noch remergen?

----------

## Max Steel

 *cmp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun zum Problem:
> 
> ich kann jetzt keine Videos mehr schauen.
> ...

 

Hast du mal versucht X neuzustarten?

Das Problem gab es bei mir auch weil ich X upgedatet hatte und danach diesen nicht neugestartet hab.

Vll einfach mal neustarten.

----------

## cmp

Also wenn das komplette System einfriert dann starte ich neu. Bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig

Nun --> Ja mehrmals :)

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du mal versucht X neuzustarten?
> 
> 

 

--> System friert komplett ein hab es versucht mit ssh wieder zu beleben. 

anders ausgedrückt: es läßt sich NICHTS mehr anstellen.

----------

## cmp

Eben habe ich eine .flv  gestartet

audio läuft ca 1sekunde dann ist X tot diesmal ohne freez

```
method return sender=:1.6 -> dest=:1.14 reply_serial=2

(EE) intel(0): Failed to pin xv buffer

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

(xfdesktop:7101): libxfcegui4-WARNING **: ICE I/O Error

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x38) [0x117d9088]
```

----------

